# Trailering in HOT weather



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you ever just say "screw it" and stay home?

I have 2 shows this weekend, one saturday with my yearling filly (in-hand class) and one sunday with my gelding (dressage show). 

Saturday is supposed to be 89*, the show starts at 9:30 so we'll be up there around 8:30, which means we'll leave our house/barn between 7:15 & 7:30. Don't think the heat will be a huge problem that day.

Sunday, however, is supposed to be 94*... first ride is at 10:36, second is at 12:27 and the third is at 1:20. The 3rd ride is on the chopping block as of now. We'll be pulling out to head up there around 7:45 that morning.

I'm not too worried about the heat on the way up there, but what could we do keep them cool on the way back? Our trailer isn't a stock trailer, but we open all the windows and leave the top back doors open when we can. My main concern is my filly because we don't leave the back doors open when she goes places, yet.

Any tips? Would you just stay home?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish I had ideas - we do pretty much what you do - open the windows and vents and leave the top part of the door open.

A buddy and I are heading to an Eventing Clinic this weekend, 3 hour drive to, I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would stay home, honestly. Trailering in hot weather is very stressful and very hard. You're already going to be working them in the hot weather, and then they'll have to make the drive back tired and hot from the work in a hot stuffy trailer.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Our friend is going through this right now, they've got a five hour drive with a warmblood, a thoroughbred, and two grade horses. They headed out tonight, put shavings in the trailer to help some, gave the horses probiotics before heading out and will travel with the cooler night. Last year same trip they had a horse colic. But..it's the regional 4H show, since we host a 4H club at our barn they go each year.


----------



## kslive4myhorse (Oct 10, 2009)

Usually we have no choice but to haul in hot weather because our summer easily gets into the 100s We try to keep the trailer as open as possible (like you said) and if its really hot we hose them off right before we put them in the trailer so the wind hitting them will cool them off. 
Also, if you put shavings in your trailer, you could wet them down a little so the air coming up from bottom of the trailer will be cooler???
Good luck at your shows!


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to share a really neat idea I just read in a vintage 60s Western Horseman magazine!! 

Just before you load your horses put a large block of ice in each feeder...it should help cool them off, especially if you can set a vent to blow over it, AND they will lick it as it melts, helping them stay hydrated! (I would think putting the blocks in rubber tubs would be the best idea unless your feeders are meant to have water sitting in them.)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My Beau said:


> Do you ever just say "screw it" and stay home?
> 
> I have 2 shows this weekend, one saturday with my yearling filly (in-hand class) and one sunday with my gelding (dressage show).
> 
> ...


Insane! I wish we had that problem. It's -30 here right now. You would rarely see those temps even during the summer here. If this kind of heat is what you're used to, then I wouldn't-not go at the show. Keep them as shaded as you can, leave the vents open, and have LOTS++ of water available. I disagree with the ice. Never heard of it, and not sure what the effects are on a horse that just worked hard in very hot temperature having access to ice.


----------

